# Remember the old fashioned baby bonnet with ribbon ties?



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

All the baby hats I see now are boggans or beanies. I used to make the old fashioned cap bonnets with a ribbon tie under the chin. So cute, and so baby-like!

Lo and behold! I saw one on somebody's post a couple of days ago! Wanted to ask for the pattern, but I've lost the thread. She had made the cute little cap sleeve sweater everybody is making. I think it's called Seamless Yoked Sweater. And she had made a matching bonnet hat!

Could you identify yourself and let me know where to find the pattern?

Or possibly someone else saw it and saved it! Thanks a lot!

EDIT..That sweater is All in one knitted baby top.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe the reason for the demise of the bonnets is because the ribbons present a choking danger.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I agree about the ribbons being dangerous. I also think they must be uncomfortable for the baby tied under their little chin. I used them for my children, but times have changed.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I have to laugh at "choking hazard" millions and millions of children haves survived the perils of dastardly ribbon. I do love those bonnets.....wasn't there a string about the latest Britsh princess and her upside down/ backwards bonnets?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know about a choking hazard as redquilter mentioned.

I think it is just the styles have changed, many of those patterns are in the older knitting books.

Didn't see the post you references, many of the older books I have, the patterns are called matinee coats and have the bonnets.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

belindamoody said:


> I have to laugh at "choking hazard" millions and millions of children haves survived the perils of dastardly ribbon. I do love those bonnets.....wasn't there a string about the latest Britsh princess and her upside down/ backwards bonnets?


Oh, well. Millions and millions of toddlers survived while living with lots of small sized siblings in an old-fashioned house with dinner cooking over an open-fire fireplaces... But my late Grand-dad's little brother didn't. He was boiled when a little bigger brother unintentionally spilled the boiling water over him. Didn't die on the spot - but didn't make it either. He was only 2.
So... "so many children survived despite of danger" is not really a good argument. Because for the parents of the ones that didn't... they were the only ones who actually matter.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, well. Millions and millions of toddlers survived while living with lots of small sized siblings in an old-fashioned house with dinner cooking over an open-fire fireplaces... But my late Grand-dad's little brother didn't. He was boiled when a little bigger brother unintentionally spilled the boiling water over him. Didn't die on the spot - but didn't make it either. He was only 2.
> So... "so many children survived despite of danger" is not really a good argument. Because for the parents of the ones that didn't... they were the only ones who actually matter.


👍👍. I agree. No reason to EVER take a chance with a precious baby!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I don't know about a choking hazard as redquilter mentioned.
> 
> I think it is just the styles have changed, many of those patterns are in the older knitting books.
> 
> Didn't see the post you references, many of the older books I have, the patterns are called matinee coats and have the bonnets.


I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

belindamoody said:


> I have to laugh at "choking hazard" millions and millions of children haves survived the perils of dastardly ribbon. I do love those bonnets.....wasn't there a string about the latest Britsh princess and her upside down/ backwards bonnets?


Sadly there have been deaths and permanent brain damage when a child has been choked with a ribbon, cord, string, etc..

Changes to a great many things have been made for the safety of infants and children. Those changes came on the heels of injuries and deaths. Cribs, infant carriers, auto safety seats, high chairs, baby swings, walkers, etc. have all been improved for the safety of infants/children.

Sears made sweeping changes to all of their stores after the murder of Adam Walsh. Toy departments in Sears stores used to be located by the catalog order pick up department, which was also by the loading docks. Parents often let their children "browse" the toy department, while they picked up their catalog orders. That's how Adam Walsh was grabbed by the man who killed him. Sears relocated toy departments far from ANY entrance/exit after that. I'm sure that millions of children "survived", wandering the toy dept while their parents picked up orders. The death of one child, was one too many.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Sadly there have been deaths and permanent brain damage when a child has been choked with a ribbon, cord, string, etc..
> 
> Changes to a great many things have been made for the safety of infants and children. Those changes came on the heels of injuries and deaths. Cribs, infant carriers, auto safety seats, high chairs, baby swings, walkers, etc. have all been improved for the safety of infants/children.
> 
> Sears made sweeping changes to all of their stores after the murder of Adam Walsh. Toy departments in Sears stores used to be located by the catalog order pick up department, which was also by the loading docks. Parents often let their children "browse" the toy department, while they picked up their catalog orders. That's how Adam Walsh was grabbed by the man who killed him. Sears relocated toy departments far from ANY entrance/exit after that. I'm sure that millions of children "survived", wandering the toy dept while their parents picked up orders. The death of one child, was one too many.


Funny. I posted about the hazards of drawstrings just the other day and got attacked for it! (By the jealousbiddies, of course)!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375476-2.html#8320422

I thought it was common knowledge and common sense!

When my first son was a newborn he was given the cutest "hooded" romper. I promptly removed the drawstring and have done so with all their clothes. That son is now 21.... This was long before warnings/laws came out!

Unfortunately some people don't THINK or don't THINK it could happen to them, so laws have to be put in place and information widely available! Sadly, they STILL laugh it off! It may be different when a child they know gets strangled. A shame that some people are so blind and foolish!

Again..... The safety of children is far more important than what "looks cute" on a baby OR what a knitting designer thinks is OK to put on HER children!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


That is an excellent solution.

Gigi


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bobglory said:


> That is an excellent solution.
> 
> Gigi


There are a few solutions, this is an excellent one.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Sadly there have been deaths and permanent brain damage when a child has been choked with a ribbon, cord, string, etc..
> 
> Changes to a great many things have been made for the safety of infants and children. Those changes came on the heels of injuries and deaths. Cribs, infant carriers, auto safety seats, high chairs, baby swings, walkers, etc. have all been improved for the safety of infants/children.
> 
> Sears made sweeping changes to all of their stores after the murder of Adam Walsh. Toy departments in Sears stores used to be located by the catalog order pick up department, which was also by the loading docks. Parents often let their children "browse" the toy department, while they picked up their catalog orders. That's how Adam Walsh was grabbed by the man who killed him. Sears relocated toy departments far from ANY entrance/exit after that. I'm sure that millions of children "survived", wandering the toy dept while their parents picked up orders.  The death of one child, was one too many.


Who would ever have thought that the location of the toy department in a store would ever become a safety issue? "There but for the grace of God go I" really applies when I look back at all the baby/child "equipment" we used before there were any child consumer safety laws and policies, but at the time, that is all there was and pediatric science was a baby itself. When I look at my grandchildren and all the changes that have been made to protect them I can't help but wonder how their parents survived. It will be interesting to see in the years to come how many things that are considered safe today will be outlawed and taken off the market in the future due to safety concerns. It's a never-ending (as it should it be) process.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Who would ever have thought that the location of the toy department in a store would ever become a safety issue. "There but for the grace of God go I" really applies when I look back at all the baby/child "equipment" we used before there were any child consumer safety laws and policies, but at the time, that is all there was and pediatric science was a baby itself. When I look at my grandchildren and all the changes that have been made to protect them I can't help but wonder how their parents survived. It will be interesting to see in the years to come how many things that are considered safe today will be outlawed and taken off the market in the future due to safety concerns. It's a never-ending (nor should it be) process.


I remember it very well (Sears and the Adam Walsh case). My son is just a year or so younger than Adam would be today. Back then, Sears was a retailing "giant". To completely "revamp" every single one of their stores was no small undertaking.

Think about the large department store that you shop in...where are the toy departments located?

How did we survive? Luck mostly. Talk to any parent that has lost a child, due to a freak accident. They will tell you that you can never be too cautious.

John Walsh dedicated his life to protecting children, though he isn't the only one. Parents of children who strangled in cords from window blinds, screamed from the rooftops to effect change.

A very good friend of mine, her young grandson almost died. He swallowed some, tiny magnetic balls and told no one. The balls adhered to each other in his intestines and almost killed him. The child's mother happens to be a well known TV personality in Denver so the case was given a lot of media attention. The toy was marketed for children ages 4+, which the child was. Several similar cases were reported but until it happened to this child the stories didn't receive much media attention.

His mother, used her status to get news cameras into the child's hospital room so that the story would receive widespread coverage. Other parents stepped forward. That toy and others like it, quickly vanished from store shelves.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Funny. I posted about the hazards of drawstrings just the other day and got attacked for it! (By the jealousbiddies, of course)!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375476-2.html#8320422
> 
> ...


Please give us a break. You're not the only one to give birth and think of the safety of our children.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Please give us a break. You're not the only one to give birth and think of the safety of our children.


Agreed. One doesn't have to resort to calling people "blind and foolish", or saying that they "don't think", to make a point.

Here I thought we were having a nice conversation about safety for infants and children.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

When my children were young there was a lot of publicity about children putting plastic bags on their heads and suffocating. So, every time I saw a plastic bag I tied it in a knot. My children are parents now and i still do that with the bags.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

inishowen said:


> When my children were young there was a lot of publicity about children putting plastic bags on their heads and suffocating. So, every time I saw a plastic bag I tied it in a knot. My children are parents now and i still do that with the bags.


Same here.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

inishowen said:


> When my children were young there was a lot of publicity about children putting plastic bags on their heads and suffocating. So, every time I saw a plastic bag I tied it in a knot. My children are parents now and i still do that with the bags.


I had to laugh...my "baby" will be 40 this spring, and I still keep cleaning products on a high shelf! Quite annoying since I'm only 5'2"!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I had to laugh...my "baby" will be 40 this spring, and I still keep cleaning products on a high shelf! Quite annoying since I'm only 5'2"!


Reason why I have step stools in almost every room. Another 5'2" here.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I had to laugh...my "baby" will be 40 this spring, and I still keep cleaning products on a high shelf! Quite annoying since I'm only 5'2"!


Now that's funny!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Reason why I have step stools in almost every room. Another 5'2" here.


So do I. You'd think that by now, I'd feel comfortable keeping furniture polish, glass cleaner or leather cleaner under the sink where I wouldn't need a blasted step stool.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My nieces MIL, lost her first baby a little girl, when the family cat, smothered the baby,in her cot,When my nieces was expecting she gave her cat to her mother,


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Funny. I posted about the hazards of drawstrings just the other day and got attacked for it! (By the jealousbiddies, of course)!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375476-2.html#8320422
> 
> ...


I wish you knew the definition of " attack". No one "attacked" you. Your message was timely and many agreed with you. It was the delivery...

You should look for sales for a "Sense of Humor". Try Amazon. Maybe you can find a "gently used but in excellent condition" Sense if Humor on sale at Ebay.

Just to be clear...no, I do not advocate for putting children in danger.

Now your message to Books recently was most definitely an attack!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My nieces MIL, lost her first baby a little girl, when the family cat, smothered the baby,in her cot,When my nieces was expecting she gave her cat to her mother,


I'm so sorry to hear that. Years ago I had a friend, with a 6 week old baby. She fed the baby one morning and the baby fell asleep. Her husband worked nights. She was taking her other children to school and her husband told her to give him the baby. He went to bed and laid the sleeping baby next to him. When she got back home, her husband had rolled over onto the baby and suffocated the infant, in his sleep. It was so tragic.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

inishowen said:


> When my children were young there was a lot of publicity about children putting plastic bags on their heads and suffocating. So, every time I saw a plastic bag I tied it in a knot. My children are parents now and i still do that with the bags.


Me too


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> So do I. You'd think that by now, I'd feel comfortable keeping furniture polish, glass cleaner or leather cleaner under the sink where I wouldn't need a blasted step stool.


Rocky, Rocky. He is a grown up now, might be time to make your life a little easier 😜. From one shorty to another...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> Rocky, Rocky. He is a grown up now, might be time to make your life a little easier 😜. From one shorty to another...


I know but he's still my "baby".


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

belindamoody said:


> I have to laugh at "choking hazard" millions and millions of children haves survived the perils of dastardly ribbon. I do love those bonnets.....wasn't there a string about the latest Britsh princess and her upside down/ backwards bonnets?


We have dozens of family baby photo's of myself and siblings all decked out in beautiful hand knits on proud display in the family pram. Since prams face the mother you can always see the baby. Most the hats were tied with ribbons! After 7 children that pram did show a lot of wear and tear, I remember when you were old enough to sit up there was compartment with a lid that could be opened so you had a place to put your feet!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I had a beautiful Silver Cross for my children in the seventies. When they could sit up there was a back support for them. As you say maggie, the baby faced the mother. I guess there could be a problem if the baby fell asleep while wearing a bonnet. The ribbon could get into their mouth and cause choking.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very true! Child safety has come a long way. Cribs, high chairs etc. are all much safer. I remember my first niece had a car seat that hooked over the bench seat in the car, the toddler slid in behind an aluminum bar, no seat belt!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

That is so sad x


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Years ago I had a friend, with a 6 week old baby. She fed the baby one morning and the baby fell asleep. Her husband worked nights. She was taking her other children to school and her husband told her to give him the baby. He went to bed and laid the sleeping baby next to him. When she got back home, her husband had rolled over onto the baby and suffocated the infant, in his sleep. It was so tragic.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> Very true! Child safety has come a long way. Cribs, high chairs etc. are all much safer. I remember my first niece had a car seat that hooked over the bench seat in the car, the toddler slid in behind an aluminum bar, no seat belt!


I remember a friend having one of these in the seventies. Even then I thought it was dangerous as car seats had been invented.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> That is so sad x


It was very sad. He was riddled with guilt. It appeared at first that the marriage would not survive. They separated, she moved back to where her parents lived (Florida), where they buried the baby. Ultimately the did get back together and seem to be doing well. Now living in Florida. When tragic things happen, it's such a shame.

Some use their tragedy to educate others, we should listen to them.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Bonnets aren't as popular with new mothers these days unless they are really into the traditional look.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone remember the bonnet Princess Charlotte wore on leaving the hospital? Even though she had it on backwards, it did have ties that went under her chin. Does anyone really think they would be taking risks with her life? Common sense says you don't leave a baby sleeping and alone with a hat on.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I had to laugh...my "baby" will be 40 this spring, and I still keep cleaning products on a high shelf! Quite annoying since I'm only 5'2"!


We should get together! I can reach all the things on the top shelf for you and you can help me with the bottom one


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I remember a friend having one of these in the seventies. Even then I thought it was dangerous as car seats had been invented.


I had one of those for my first child who is now 44 - he sat in the front seat facing the windows - that was AFTER he outgrew the plastic baby carrier/lounger which also just sat on the front seat - not buckled in or anything. My right arm served to heep him from flying off the seat if I had to stop quickly. He eventually graduated to the "car seat" which had a little steering wheel on it with a squeaker for the horn for him to mimic mom's driving. Thankfully I was never involved in any car accidents, but had that been the case I'm sure bodily damage would have occurred.

It continues to amaze me that all three of my children made it adulthood unscathed!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Kathie said:


> Does anyone remember the bonnet Princess Charlotte wore on leaving the hospital? Even though she had it on backwards, it did have ties that went under her chin. Does anyone really think they would be taking risks with her life? Common sense says you don't leave a baby sleeping and alone with a hat on.


I don't believe that Princess Charlotte can be compared to the "average" baby. Plus newborns, just leaving the hospital, aren't that "active".

When in doubt...err on the side of caution, it can't hurt.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> We should get together! I can reach all the things on the top shelf for you and you can help me with the bottom one


or: http://www.amazon.com/Reacher-Grabber-Pickup-Tool-Lightweight/dp/B00MRMVX9G


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Firstsoprano said:


> We should get together! I can reach all the things on the top shelf for you and you can help me with the bottom one


No kidding! Someone at work yesterday, said to me, "can you get that for me, you're closer to the floor".


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I had a beautiful Silver Cross for my children in the seventies. When they could sit up there was a back support for them. As you say maggie, the baby faced the mother. I guess there could be a problem if the baby fell asleep while wearing a bonnet. The ribbon could get into their mouth and cause choking.


I had a Silver Cross too in the eighties - it was shortly after that in the late eighties that the prams facing the other way came into vogue. I still used my Silver Cross in the nineties for my third child and I was about the only one still using one then I think!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I wish you knew the definition of " attack". No one "attacked" you. Your message was timely and many agreed with you. It was the delivery...
> 
> You should look for sales for a "Sense of Humor". Try Amazon. Maybe you can find a "gently used but in excellent condition" Sense if Humor on sale at Ebay.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> So do I. You'd think that by now, I'd feel comfortable keeping furniture polish, glass cleaner or leather cleaner under the sink where I wouldn't need a blasted step stool.


I have never kept cleaning products under my sink since my now 44 year old son pulled out a bottle of dishwashing liquid and poured it over the floor when he was 2. I find it is a great storage area for muffin pans, baking sheets , pizza pans, strainers and cooling racks.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> So do I. You'd think that by now, I'd feel comfortable keeping furniture polish, glass cleaner or leather cleaner under the sink where I wouldn't need a blasted step stool.


Ah, but then you would have all that bending down to find those items especially when they get shoved to the back.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

inishowen said:


> I had a beautiful Silver Cross for my children in the seventies. When they could sit up there was a back support for them. As you say maggie, the baby faced the mother. I guess there could be a problem if the baby fell asleep while wearing a bonnet. The ribbon could get into their mouth and cause choking.


My Pedigree English carriage is still in the attic gathering dust . I got it down 8 years ago to use for my GS for .when he was at our house. Lovely to take for a walk but so heavy and awkward for getting in and out of doors compared with today's lighter models. 
No car seats for babies back in the 70's. I shudder when I think of what might have happened with baby in my lap and toddler son between us on the front, bench seat.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> I had one of those for my first child who is now 44 - he sat in the front seat facing the windows - that was AFTER he outgrew the plastic baby carrier/lounger which also just sat on the front seat - not buckled in or anything. My right arm served to heep him from flying off the seat if I had to stop quickly. He eventually graduated to the "car seat" which had a little steering wheel on it with a squeaker for the horn for him to mimic mom's driving. Thankfully I was never involved in any car accidents, but had that been the case I'm sure bodily damage would have occurred.
> 
> It continues to amaze me that all three of my children made it adulthood unscathed!


I am late to the thread and just posted how I shudder when I think of what could have happened back then without safety car seats ND seat belts.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


Me too.  :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


That's really smart! Good idea!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> or: http://www.amazon.com/Reacher-Grabber-Pickup-Tool-Lightweight/dp/B00MRMVX9G


My husband installed roll outs in all the bottom cabinets for me .. now I can use them
http://www.amazon.com/Lynk-Professional-4-Inch-Roll-Out-Cabinet/dp/B000SP02RS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1449275357&sr=8-7&keywords=roll+out+shelf


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> No kidding! Someone at work yesterday, said to me, "can you get that for me, you're closer to the floor".


I am frequently asked to get things off the top shelf at the grocery store. I rarely charge for doing this LOL


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Kathie said:


> Does anyone remember the bonnet Princess Charlotte wore on leaving the hospital? Even though she had it on backwards, it did have ties that went under her chin. Does anyone really think they would be taking risks with her life? Common sense says you don't leave a baby sleeping and alone with a hat on.


My thought exactly. Sorry I started this. I didn't mean to start a war! Lol!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Please give us a break. You're not the only one to give birth and think of the safety of our children.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I wish you knew the definition of " attack". No one "attacked" you. Your message was timely and many agreed with you. It was the delivery...
> 
> You should look for sales for a "Sense of Humor". Try Amazon. Maybe you can find a "gently used but in excellent condition" Sense if Humor on sale at Ebay.
> 
> ...


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Light bulb momnent! I was just looking at a picture of my three sisters, they are 4, 3, newborn. The 3 year old and newborn have buttoned on the side bonnets on! After all this time you would have thought I would clue in and do this instead of just leaving off the ties! I usually crochet a little flower on the corners.


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> All the baby hats I see now are boggans or beanies. I used to make the old fashioned cap bonnets with a ribbon tie under the chin. So cute, and so baby-like!
> 
> Lo and behold! I saw one on somebody's post a couple of days ago! Wanted to ask for the pattern, but I've lost the thread. She had made the cute little cap sleeve sweater everybody is making. I think it's called Seamless Yoked Sweater. And she had made a matching bonnet hat!
> 
> ...


This all started with a request for a pattern. I had to go through attacks, gruesome stories and hit backs to see if someone would post a link for the baby bonnet that was requested. What a shame. No pattern.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

GraceFraser said:


> This all started with a request for a pattern. I had to go through attacks, gruesome stories and hit backs to see if someone would post a link for the baby bonnet that was requested. What a shame. No pattern.


I agree.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

inishowen said:


> When my children were young there was a lot of publicity about children putting plastic bags on their heads and suffocating. So, every time I saw a plastic bag I tied it in a knot. My children are parents now and i still do that with the bags.


I actually do that for the safety of my ferret. She likes to go inside bags of any description so I always tie them in knots.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

sewlee said:


> I agree.


Me too! Wonder if I post another request for the pattern if someone would answer? Lol!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not sure why ribbons are any less safe than the braided ties that hang from earflap hats. The latter are all over the place and you see them on kids of all ages.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> Me too! Wonder if I post another request for the pattern if someone would answer? Lol!


Hi Annie, I vaguely remember the set you are asking about . I did search through the titles in 'pictures' but didn't see a title which sounded like the post you saw. If the original poster put the picture in another topic it would be hard to find among the hundreds of new posts every day. Today my home page shows 200 more newest topics than were there yesterday.
Perhaps reposting your request as you have done will jog someone's memory and they may have bookmarked the page or will perhaps be seen by the member who posted the photo. 
I hope you get the information you want. 
Topics on KP do tend to digress into interesting discussions.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to Annie Mae: I just posted regarding the pattern I use--under the topic, "baby bonnet". Will be glad to hear from you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks! I didn't look under pictures, but will do so! I also posted my earlier request other than in pics. Surprised admin didn't move it! thanks again for your help!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember our babies resisted those bonnets..when you tried to put them on they would turn their heads constantly the beanies that they have today seem to fit their heads like a "glove" and no more ribbons to get in their mouth or tangled up. The hats were beautiful but practical in the sense of safety..I think not.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember our babies resisted those bonnets..when you tried to put them on they would turn their heads constantly the beanies that they have today seem to fit their heads like a "glove" and no more ribbons to get in their mouth or tangled up. The hats were beautiful but practical in the sense of safety..I think not.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I don't know about a choking hazard as redquilter mentioned.
> 
> I think it is just the styles have changed, many of those patterns are in the older knitting books.
> 
> Didn't see the post you references, many of the older books I have, the patterns are called matinee coats and have the bonnets.


I think it's just a matter of current style. I made ribbon tied bonnets for several years to go with bereavement gowns, only to have the hats only returned. Started making knit beanie hats and they are not returned.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I had to laugh...my "baby" will be 40 this spring, and I still keep cleaning products on a high shelf! Quite annoying since I'm only 5'2"!


I'm glad I left all the cabinet locks and other safety equipment in place long after my youngest was out of high school. Then when the grand kids came along, everything was already done. Those cabinet latches are a nuisance for me and my no-so-agile fingers, but worth the trouble for the little one's sake.


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> Me too! Wonder if I post another request for the pattern if someone would answer? Lol!


Good idea


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Rocky, Rocky. He is a grown up now, might be time to make your life a little easier 😜. From one shorty to another...


Might as well keep them up high in preparation for the grandkids to come😄


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Had to laugh... somehow this thread evolved from a search for a baby cap with ribbon ties to high and low storage of cleaning products! Reminds me of the old game of "Telephone".


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> My husband installed roll outs in all the bottom cabinets for me .. now I can use them
> http://www.amazon.com/Lynk-Professional-4-Inch-Roll-Out-Cabinet/dp/B000SP02RS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1449275357&sr=8-7&keywords=roll+out+shelf


I have installed them in almost every cabinet, both kitchen and bathroom and I love them. I even added a couple to my pantry shelves to hold canned goods, etc. No more getting down on my knees to reach into the back. Worth every penny. Tuesday Morning will sometimes carry the single shelf ones for around $20 each, which is a great bargain.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Happycamper said:


> Had to laugh... somehow this thread evolved from a search for a baby cap with ribbon ties to high and low storage of cleaning products! Reminds me of the old game of "Telephone".


Amazing isn't it but that's KP for you. Memories, reminiscenses, hints and safety. When a topic goes for this many pages it is an interesting one.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

This knitting book has some lovely baby hats in it, not sure if the ones in this book are what you are looking for though. "The Baby Knits Book" by Debbi Bliss. Many wonderful patterns.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Happycamper said:


> Had to laugh... somehow this thread evolved from a search for a baby cap with ribbon ties to high and low storage of cleaning products! Reminds me of the old game of "Telephone".


Great thought!


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I remember it very well (Sears and the Adam Walsh case). My son is just a year or so younger than Adam would be today. Back then, Sears was a retailing "giant". To completely "revamp" every single one of their stores was no small undertaking.
> 
> Think about the large department store that you shop in...where are the toy departments located?
> 
> ...


My children were always 'accident-proofed' because I just didn't want to take chances. I was there in Florida, and my kids were just pushing past toddler stage, and one was still a toddler, when Adam Walsh was abducted from the Sears store. I never turned my kids loose in stores because I just didn't want to take chances of them getting hurt or lost, and when the Adam Walsh abduction happened, well, that was enough for me to become even more over protective of my kids. 
They didn't act up in the store, either. They knew acting up was grounds for immediately vacating the store and going home and it would be a long time before they got to go, again. (my threat) So, they were very well behaved and stuck to me like white on rice.
As for ribbons and strings on baby garments, well, that's just an accident waiting to happen. I didn't take chances there, either.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

The best safety device for a child is an attentive parent.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm


AmyKnits said:


> Funny. I posted about the hazards of drawstrings just the other day and got attacked for it! (By the jealousbiddies, of course)!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375476-2.html#8320422
> 
> ...


I just looked back at the previous post you referenced in today's post and couldn't believe the unkind and ignorant responses. To make fun of it with sounds and characterize it as dramatic......biddies for real. I am so glad we live in a time when, if something done in the "old days" didn't seem to hurt anyone but has now been determined to be dangerous, we change it. Information was not disseminated as readily in the "old days" so many dangerous situations may have existed that just were not publicized. When I was young, my parents, wonderful parents by the way, let my brother and I with our friends play in a wooded area near our neighborhood. Would I let a child do that now, of course not. Times change and adjustments need to be made. Thanks for this warning about the cords on hoodies. I will be aware as I am knitting for an expected grandchild.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


 :thumbup:

And, the soft stretchy yarn under the little chin has to feel better than the ribbon.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> Me too! Wonder if I post another request for the pattern if someone would answer? Lol!


Am vending at a show today but I will look through my books when I am sitting with the feet up tonight, I think I have a nice one reproduced or re-issued. Think it has some shells and a wee ruffle.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Am vending at a show today but I will look through my books when I am sitting with the feet up tonight, I think I have a nice one reproduced or re-issued. Think it has some shells and a wee ruffle.


That sounds interesting.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi ~ I don't know if it was my posting, but here is a beautiful bonnet I recently knitted and posted. It was actually quite simple and quick. It is called "Lace Knit Baby Bonnet" by Melly Sews. The yarn is Paton Silk Bamboo which is very soft and has a beautiful muted shine.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


What a lovely solution this is. Thank you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MartiG said:


> I'm
> 
> I just looked back at the previous post you referenced in today's post and couldn't believe the unkind and ignorant responses. To make fun of it with sounds and characterize it as dramatic......biddies for real. I am so glad we live in a time when, if something done in the "old days" didn't seem to hurt anyone but has now been determined to be dangerous, we change it. Information was not disseminated as readily in the "old days" so many dangerous situations may have existed that just were not publicized. When I was young, my parents, wonderful parents by the way, let my brother and I with our friends play in a wooded area near our neighborhood. Would I let a child do that now, of course not. Times change and adjustments need to be made. Thanks for this warning about the cords on hoodies. I will be aware as I am knitting for an expected grandchild.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Hi ~ I don't know if it was my posting, but here is a beautiful bonnet I recently knitted and posted. It was actually quite simple and quick. It is called "Lace Knit Baby Bonnet" by Melly Sews. The yarn is Paton Silk Bamboo which is very soft and has a beautiful muted shine.


That is simply stunning!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Hi ~ I don't know if it was my posting, but here is a beautiful bonnet I recently knitted and posted. It was actually quite simple and quick. It is called "Lace Knit Baby Bonnet" by Melly Sews. The yarn is Paton Silk Bamboo which is very soft and has a beautiful muted shine.


Thanks for sharing! Your bonnet is a real show stopper!

http://mellysews.com/2012/09/lace-knit-baby-bonnet-free-pattern.html


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure you've all heard that old joke from WW2. A message was passed along the line "Send reinforcements, we're going to advance". By the time it reached the end of the line they were saying "Send three and fourpence, we're going to a dance"! I guess that's what happened to this thread.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm sure you've all heard that old joke from WW2. A message was passed along the line "Send reinforcements, we're going to advance". By the time it reached the end of the line they were saying "Send three and fourpence, we're going to a dance"! I guess that's what happened to this thread.


Yes, but some very focused people have saved the day! 
At last we have a bonnet pattern and hopes for yet another.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


What a clever solution. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sewlee said:


> Yes, but some very focused people have saved the day!
> At last we have a bonnet pattern and hopes for yet another.


Well it Does Happen ---- when the original post tells a tale/reminiscing and then adds the request.
Bound to go in all directions ......
Have a good week-end.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

The Royal princess left hospital wearing a very old fashioned bonnet as I remember.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Any 'old fashioned' bonnet can have a ribbon as the tie --- or any other type of tie.
Just change it.
Many 'old fashioned' 'vintage' bonnet patterns out there --- Google.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember tying two hand-knit bonnets onto my first born son because he slept in an unheated room about sixty-five years ago. We were also careful not to leave any bottles containing milk, water or liquids in the room because they might freeze and break the bottles. I put him in some sort of sleeping bag that zipped up the front and buttoned under the chin so he couldn't kick off the many layers of blankets. To this very day, he hates the cold and bundles up in heavy scarfs, hats, and outer-wear, much to the amusement of the younger generation who depend on thermostats in their cars and buildings. He refers to their cars as "iron overcoats".


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I don't believe that Princess Charlotte can be compared to the "average" baby. Plus newborns, just leaving the hospital, aren't that "active".
> 
> When in doubt...err on the side of caution, it can't hurt.


I think you are making my point here. There is no way they would be taking chances with a baby so precious to a whole country. 
I did make bonnets for my youngest children with just a knitted strap with a button when this became an issue but if a person wasn't watching that could also slip down around their neck and be a hazard. They seemed to always pull off hats without some kind of strap. It's awfully cold here in the winter to have young babies outside without headgear of some kind. I think the whole message here is to be vigilant and not take chances with our children.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I laughed too, but because my daughter loved to suck the ribbons, I gave it up. She was a nightmare with strings and pompoms as well. The boy's helmet type with buttons were far safer.



belindamoody said:


> I have to laugh at "choking hazard" millions and millions of children haves survived the perils of dastardly ribbon. I do love those bonnets.....wasn't there a string about the latest Britsh princess and her upside down/ backwards bonnets?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> Very true! Child safety has come a long way. Cribs, high chairs etc. are all much safer. I remember my first niece had a car seat that hooked over the bench seat in the car, the toddler slid in behind an aluminum bar, no seat belt!


I remember those! My brother rode in one that had a steering wheel on it. I also remember being small enough to ride in the back seat standing on the floor so I could see out.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Well it Does Happen ---- when the original post tells a tale/reminiscing and then adds the request.
> Bound to go in all directions ......
> Have a good week-end.


Thank you GC. You explained it better than I did. 
Tried to find the picture the OP was interested in but had no success.
Hope you have a good weekend too.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I made a pattern from Ravelry called Vintage Diagonal Lace for my first grandchild. Really fits a newborn. It is quite pretty neat easy also.


----------



## Moster (Jun 20, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, well. Millions and millions of toddlers survived while living with lots of small sized siblings in an old-fashioned house with dinner cooking over an open-fire fireplaces... But my late Grand-dad's little brother didn't. He was boiled when a little bigger brother unintentionally spilled the boiling water over him. Didn't die on the spot - but didn't make it either. He was only 2.
> So... "so many children survived despite of danger" is not really a good argument. Because for the parents of the ones that didn't... they were the only ones who actually matter.


How tragic! I agree that just because most survived, it doesn't mean we shouldn't try to prevent injury or worse to all. If you are worried about ribbons, then don't use them. The caps are still pretty without them.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> I remember those! My brother rode in one that had a steering wheel on it. I also remember being small enough to ride in the back seat standing on the floor so I could see out.


I rember my baby sister regularly slowly sliding under the high chair tray - we just used to shout to mum 'baby's gone' and she'd come running and hoick her back up!! Happy days.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

You could try a site like "Vintage Knits" to see what they have. Or google "Vintage baby knits" & see if there is a pattern you could modify to make it up to today's standards.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

In the old days, they had large families but many of the children did not survive, due to illnesses and accidents. We've learned a lot about prevention over the years and now we even have watchful fathers -- that's a big help, but accidents still happen and there is a lot of guilt and "what ifs" afterwards. Some of us still think that children should "learn the hard way". There seems to be no perfect solution to child rearing but most parents do the best they can under whatever circumstances whether there are laws or not. Human nature predicts that whatever our parents or grandparents did is all wrong now; likewise, the older folks are likely to scoff at the new styles and regulations. There's always something to worry about!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I remember when I would go downtown with my mother or grandmother, the main department store had a kids playroom where we would stay until or adult came back to collect us. It just dawned on me that it was at the back of the fabric, yarn, sewing machine abd etc. Department. We had a great Tim and out parent could shop without having to worry about us.

As for ribbons and baby hats, to his day I hate having to tie a hat under my chin. I almost get a panic attack since I feel like I am being strangled. The strap with the buttons sounds like a great idea, I will use this, thanks.

As for care and kids. I grew up,in the 50-60's. We were allowed to play in the yard and in dirt. At times we even accidentally ate the stuff. If we we lucky we got out into the woods and sometimes climbed the cliffs. We got dirty, got cuts and scrapes and splinters. Somehow we survived without all the antibacterial stuff everybody uses now. I will not allow anything bacteria into my house unless it is prescribed by my doctor, and that isn't much. I think the millenialso have gone way overboard on this antibacterial thing.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

MartiG said:


> I agree MartiG. I knit one of the "hoodies" for my grandson (now 8) when he was 2. He wore it to daycare every day during spring and fall... I am so thankful that nothing happened to him when he was climbing on the outdoor toys. I am grateful that Amy pointed this out, since I never even thought about it.
> 
> I just looked back at the previous post you referenced in today's post and couldn't believe the unkind and ignorant responses. To make fun of it with sounds and characterize it as dramatic......biddies for real. I am so glad we live in a time when, if something done in the "old days" didn't seem to hurt anyone but has now been determined to be dangerous, we change it. Information was not disseminated as readily in the "old days" so many dangerous situations may have existed that just were not publicized. When I was young, my parents, wonderful parents by the way, let my brother and I with our friends play in a wooded area near our neighborhood. Would I let a child do that now, of course not. Times change and adjustments need to be made. Thanks for this warning about the cords on hoodies. I will be aware as I am knitting for an expected grandchild.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

My mom used to make baby bonnets out of handkerchiefs and included a little poem that instructed the baby to wear it home from the hospital and when that baby marries the bride attaches the bonnet to her hem or includes it in her bouquet and keeps it safe until she becomes a mother and that baby wears it home from the hospital . . .

My son and grandson have both worn theirs as newborns. A wonderful family tradition.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit both and sell a lot of bonnets and bootees with ties.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

AmyKnits and Sewlee ~ Thank you for your kind words regarding the bonnet I knitted.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Common sense has gone out the window in the name of safety. I made bonnets for my GDs and i would again. They were beautiful---they framed their little faces beautifully. They were worn while in the stroller going for walks with Grandma or other activities where they were always in our sight. Some had ribbons to tie and some had I Cords. They were usually worn till about the age of 4. Like I said they were worn when they were being watched since they were still toddlers would never to be unsupervised.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> Common sense has gone out the window in the name of safety. I made bonnets for my GDs and i would again. They were beautiful---they framed their little faces beautifully. They were worn while in the stroller going for walks with Grandma or other activities where they were always in our sight. Some had ribbons to tie and some had I Cords. They were usually worn till about the age of 4. Like I said they were worn when they were being watched since they were still toddlers would never to be unsupervised.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am always knitting bonnets but instead of using ribbon I do a chain and stitch it on either side.after reading all the comments about choking it is common sense to never leave a hat on the baby while it is asleep..I don't follow a pattern but for 1st size I cast on 70 sts knit 7 rows ss then add the pattern that u want on for about 3ins then decrease back starting with k6 k2tog k6 k2tog purl every alt row down to K2tog k2tog pull wool through sts and sew up to Dec .


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Lo and behold! I saw one on somebody's post a couple of days ago! Wanted to ask for the pattern said:


> I think you may be thinking of the post dated 11-30 by mollyb44 "not appreciated".....
> It was in "Pictures" on the 12-1-15 KP.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

seejay said:


> I think you may be thinking of the post dated 11-30 by mollyb44 "not appreciated".....
> It was in "Pictures" on the 12-1-15 KP.


Yes, I found it....thanks a lot to all of you for your comments!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> This knitting book has some lovely baby hats in it, not sure if the ones in this book are what you are looking for though. "The Baby Knits Book" by Debbi Bliss. Many wonderful patterns.


Am I the only one that thinks the baby's arm at first glance looks like a butt?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the baby's arm at first glance looks like a butt?


No, it definitely resembles a butt at first glance.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

belindamoody said:


> I have to laugh at "choking hazard" millions and millions of children haves survived the perils of dastardly ribbon. I do love those bonnets.....wasn't there a string about the latest Britsh princess and her upside down/ backwards bonnets?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

rderemer said:


> My mom used to make baby bonnets out of handkerchiefs and included a little poem that instructed the baby to wear it home from the hospital and when that baby marries the bride attaches the bonnet to her hem or includes it in her bouquet and keeps it safe until she becomes a mother and that baby wears it home from the hospital . . .
> 
> My son and grandson have both worn theirs as newborns. A wonderful family tradition.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I've got to learn how to do this


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


Excellent idea and they stay on, which is the problem I find with other types.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

On a train I once sat next to a gentleman who had lost his child when she had managed to get tangled in the cord system of a window blind. Who would even think that could happen. He was lobbying to get more people informed of the danger of using these blinds in a child's room. I was astonished when he told me how many children died this way each year. If it's an easily preventable tragedy then prevent it. Babies don't die because they're not wearing ribbons on their bonnets.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

maggie20736 said:


> Very true! Child safety has come a long way. Cribs, high chairs etc. are all much safer. I remember my first niece had a car seat that hooked over the bench seat in the car, the toddler slid in behind an aluminum bar, no seat belt!


Yes, my first two daughters rode in one of these seats that had umbrella-like hooks that hooked over the back of the "suicide seat" of the car. And it had a little steering wheel, designed to impale them in the event of a collision. Yes, my girls survived, but traffic wasn't nearly as congested and aggressive then as it is today. Some 50 years later, I'd freak out at the idea of one of my grandkids placed in one of those contraptions. Then there were the "car beds," which you just laid across the back seat and put Baby down for a nap while you drove to Grandma's house. Sheesh.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

When mine were babies I'd put their carry cot on the back seat with them lying in it. There was a flimsy strap to hold it in place, but I think the whole thing would have gone flying if I'd had a crash.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

My friends and I have talked about this many times. Those little flimsy car seats with steering wheels and the car beds that just hooked up to the seats----+ there we were smoking in the front seat, the car was full of second hand smoke. Everyone in my family smoked back then except my in laws so the house usually was full of smoke too. But who knew back then. When I think back I feel bad for the people who didn't smoke but had to put up with our smoke in restaurants or any other public place. My 3 children are in their 50's and it's amazing to think they survived our stupidity.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

redquilter said:


> I believe the reason for the demise of the bonnets is because the ribbons present a choking danger.


40 years as a Trauma Nurse Specialist in the USA and several other countries...never saw a single baby choke, suffocate, strangle or even get a runny nose due to a ribbon bonnet tie. My colleagues and I agree on this one: Urban Legend!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> 40 years as a Trauma Nurse Specialist in the USA and several other countries...never saw a single baby choke, suffocate, strangle or even get a runny nose due to a ribbon bonnet tie. My colleagues and I agree on this one: Urban Legend!!


Nice to hear from a real medical practitioner. Thanks.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> 40 years as a Trauma Nurse Specialist in the USA and several other countries...never saw a single baby choke, suffocate, strangle or even get a runny nose due to a ribbon bonnet tie. My colleagues and I agree on this one: Urban Legend!!


Agree! funny how people are up in arms about scarves, ties etc. yet no-one bats an eye at the stretchy headbands out there for babies.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Same thing about some schools not allowing scarves BECAUSE YOU COULD STRANGLE WITH ONE!!!! RIDICULOUS!!! I just sit and shake my head at todays world. Fear everywhere!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My daughter (who is a paediatrician and has a 1 week old baby and so should know I would hope) says that the ribbons are fine as long as baby is not put down to sleep with them still on. Therefore the lovley old bonnets can be worn but not when baby is unattended.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> My daughter (who is a paediatrician and has a 1 week old baby and so should know I would hope) says that the ribbons are fine as long as baby is not put down to sleep with them still on. Therefore the lovley old bonnets can be worn but not when baby is unattended.


Lovely! Always nice to hear from the real professionals. Common sense prevails. Thank you.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

A couple of grandmothers in our knitting group have said that the parents of an imminent newborn have requested no baby blankets that the baby sack is preferred as babies can be smothered by blankets. Well, I have never, ever heard of a baby smothering in its own blanket, and I think a babe could just as easily wriggle around enough to get twisted in the sacks. Nor have I ever known a baby get its finger amputated in a lacy shawl, as another urban legend goes.

I have, at times, a worst possible scenario mindset, so can see how a vivid imagination could find peril in any situation, but common sense is surely a better mindset than fear of everything. I'd rather see a baby comfy under a blanket than swaddled into complete immobility. Arms and legs are mobile in the womb, why restrict them in the newly liberated baby?

It's all trends in childcare, isn't it? And trends pass an return as much as retro fashions. 

I think a knitted baby bonnet is an expression of love. How much fear does it take to make them obsolete? Resist the indoctrination that finds peril in everything good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> A couple of grandmothers in our knitting group have said that the parents of an imminent newborn have requested no baby blankets that the baby sack is preferred as babies can be smothered by blankets. Well, I have never, ever heard of a baby smothering in its own blanket, and I think a babe could just as easily wriggle around enough to get twisted in the sacks. Nor have I ever known a baby get its finger amputated in a lacy shawl, as another urban legend goes.
> 
> I have, at times, a worst possible scenario mindset, so can see how a vivid imagination could find peril in any situation, but common sense is surely a better mindset than fear of everything. I'd rather see a baby comfy under a blanket than swaddled into complete immobility. Arms and legs are mobile in the womb, why restrict them in the newly liberated baby?
> 
> ...


Unless the sacks have sleeves then yes they are as dangerous as blankets (probably worse as they can't be tucked firmly under the mattress and so be the length of the baby. This bracketed statment is my thinking not research based).
Children can suffocate under blankets- therefore they should have loose ones- ideally with holes! and the babies are always put to sleep at the bottom of the bed with the blankets well tucked in. Baby feet must be near the bottom and hte blanket only to the neck- so if baby wriggles down it won't end up under the blanket. This is based on proper scientific research and not on a few reports of what might have happend to one child. 
With these sleeping arragements the cases of SIDS have dropped dramatically. (and also sleeping on their backs- a real no-no when I had mine).
So go ahead with bonnets (assuming of course that Mum will use it!) and lacy blankets. 
My paediatrician daughter loves this blanket holes and all.

BTW solid have a plce as well- they make great mats for tummy time


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> A couple of grandmothers in our knitting group have said that the parents of an imminent newborn have requested no baby blankets that the baby sack is preferred as babies can be smothered by blankets. Well, I have never, ever heard of a baby smothering in its own blanket, and I think a babe could just as easily wriggle around enough to get twisted in the sacks. Nor have I ever known a baby get its finger amputated in a lacy shawl, as another urban legend goes.
> 
> I have, at times, a worst possible scenario mindset, so can see how a vivid imagination could find peril in any situation, but common sense is surely a better mindset than fear of everything. I'd rather see a baby comfy under a blanket than swaddled into complete immobility. Arms and legs are mobile in the womb, why restrict them in the newly liberated baby?
> 
> ...


The sleep sacks in UK have sleeves so the baby can't twist in them. Their arms are nice and warm in the sleeves.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

inishowen said:


> The sleep sacks in UK have sleeves so the baby can't twist in them. Their arms are nice and warm in the sleeves.


Nice idea!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I have many "old" patterns for bonnets. I convert them with a small button band, comfortable for baby and I attach a small ribbon bow on the side, for show.


There was a time period, back in the late 70's I believe, about babies swallowing buttons they were able to remove from hats. Regardless of what you actually use, you still need to be cautious and watch them.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Your comments make sense. The afghan is lovely.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Paet said:


> I remember when I would go downtown with my mother or grandmother, the main department store had a kids playroom where we would stay until or adult came back to collect us. It just dawned on me that it was at the back of the fabric, yarn, sewing machine abd etc. Department. We had a great Tim and out parent could shop without having to worry about us.
> 
> As for ribbons and baby hats, to his day I hate having to tie a hat under my chin. I almost get a panic attack since I feel like I am being strangled. The strap with the buttons sounds like a great idea, I will use this, thanks.
> 
> As for care and kids. I grew up,in the 50-60's. We were allowed to play in the yard and in dirt. At times we even accidentally ate the stuff. If we we lucky we got out into the woods and sometimes climbed the cliffs. We got dirty, got cuts and scrapes and splinters. Somehow we survived without all the antibacterial stuff everybody uses now. I will not allow anything bacteria into my house unless it is prescribed by my doctor, and that isn't much. I think the millenialso have gone way overboard on this antibacterial thing.


Back then, we could ride our bikes without helmets - and walk to school by ourselves.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> My daughter (who is a paediatrician and has a 1 week old baby and so should know I would hope) says that the ribbons are fine as long as baby is not put down to sleep with them still on. Therefore the lovley old bonnets can be worn but not when baby is unattended.


But let's face it. A baby is always unattended. Potentially. Like... Mommy is with baby. Baby is attended. Mommy needs to go to the bathroom. Does she think of the bonnet first? Not really. She just puts him/her in a cradle - and from this moment baby is... unattended.

On the other hand, I really can't imagine a single necessity of having it on in the first place. Babies do need hats sometimes - when it's cold, or sunny, when they are outside... but there are perfectly good hats without any hazard of choking.

I can't imagine any woman having a baby so poor that she couldn't buy a hat for her infant. 
But if there is one, I'm sure someone would be so kind as to make one for her...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> 40 years as a Trauma Nurse Specialist in the USA and several other countries...never saw a single baby choke, suffocate, strangle or even get a runny nose due to a ribbon bonnet tie. My colleagues and I agree on this one: Urban Legend!!


That is the strangest argument, ever.
I've never seen gravity, in all my 40+ years of life. Yet I wouldn't balance on a beam between two cliffs just to test if it's actually there.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> A couple of grandmothers in our knitting group have said Nor have I ever known a baby get its finger amputated in a lacy shawl, as another urban legend goes.


I first read about it here, on this forum. Admittedly, quite some years ago. A girl here had a thread about her having to take her neighbours to the ER, in the middle of the night, to have their little beautiful baby girl's finger amputated, because the kid got it tangled in a knitted cocoon while sleeping. Not one made by our friend here, she just started the thread to worn the rest. Sadly, not enough people read the thread, I guess (not something against you personally - I mean, really, for some reason a lot of people missed it... probably because of the title or something).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I first read about it here, on this forum. Admittedly, quite some years ago. A girl here had a thread about her having to take her neighbours to the ER, in the middle of the night, to have their little beautiful baby girl's finger amputated, because the kid got it tangled in a knitted cocoon while sleeping. Not one made by our friend here, she just started the thread to worn the rest. Sadly, not enough people read the thread, I guess (not something against you personally - I mean, really, for some reason a lot of people missed it... probably because of the title or something).


Yes things like this can happen occasionally- but solid blankets are also a major risk. They can suffocate a child which is much more serious than losing a finger. 
So its a matter of weighing risks- and realising that no matter what you do all people are at risk just by living. Yes we take precautions but each parent needs to be able to choose how seriously to take smaller risks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> But let's face it. A baby is always unattended. Potentially. Like... Mommy is with baby. Baby is attended. Mommy needs to go to the bathroom. Does she think of the bonnet first? Not really. She just puts him/her in a cradle - and from this moment baby is... unattended.
> 
> On the other hand, I really can't imagine a single necessity of having it on in the first place. Babies do need hats sometimes - when it's cold, or sunny, when they are outside... but there are perfectly good hats without any hazard of choking.
> 
> ...


Leaving the child for a few minutes is toitally different to putting the baby down to sleep. You will soon be back to check that the baby is alright. And as I said they should not be put down to sleep in the hats- in fact in any hat or hood.
Sleeping bags etc with hoods have a much greater chance of suffocating a child as they are unattended for long period of time- and asleep so less likely to be able to do any thing to help themselves. A tie under the neck could cause choking but with someone near by as the child should be awake then it will be noticed and dealt with. And withthe child awake it should get restless and thus warn the caregiver that something is wrong even if you are not looking directly at the child.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes things like this can happen occasionally- but solid blankets are also a major risk. They can suffocate a child which is much more serious than losing a finger.
> So its a matter of weighing risks- and realising that no matter what you do all people are at risk just by living. Yes we take precautions but each parent needs to be able to choose how seriously to take smaller risks.


Actually, small babies are usually put in one of these 

















depending on weather - bought or sewed, depending on the skills. They present no threat to the baby...

I know we can't keep them safe from all and any possible threads - but presenting a thread to their lifes for no reason at all, when there are non-threatening alternatives... well, that I can't understand.

I know one can't stop an earthquake from happening, but still, no noone would just let a small child play by his/herself near an autobahn.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Leaving the child for a few minutes is toitally different to putting the baby down to sleep. You will soon be back to check that the baby is alright. And as I said they should not be put down to sleep in the hats- in fact in any hat or hood.
> Sleeping bags etc with hoods have a much greater chance of suffocating a child as they are unattended for long period of time- and asleep so less likely to be able to do any thing to help themselves. A tie under the neck could cause choking but with someone near by as the child should be awake then it will be noticed and dealt with. And withthe child awake it should get restless and thus warn the caregiver that something is wrong even if you are not looking directly at the child.


It can take quite a long time - if mommy has upset stomach.
And death from suffocation only needs a few minutes - and the victim is quite quite at this time.

And, above all, there simply is no possible need for using them.

PP
I can't see how sleeping bag hoods can ever suffocate a baby. I don't think it's at all possible. And yes, children do sleep in cars.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I've heard many times that the bacterial soap doesn't offer any better protection (or more sanitary) than regular soap. As long as children (and adults!) wash their hands often--particularly after a visit to the bathroom! But, to each their own!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Inasmuch as I was born in 1941--I rode in one of the OLD type stroller, rode my bike all over St. Petersburg (literally) with no helmet or knee pads, lived and walked through nearby woods, played games outdoor without supervision, (remember Jacks and Dodgeball in the street!!), played with baby dolls, paper dolls, coloring books, board games with the family/friends, took the bus downtown at age 12 (yep, was safe to do so) and with $10 in my pocket, enjoyed Christmas shopping, played with plastic horses/cowboys and "Indians" in the dirt, built "towns" with rocks, twigs, etc., kindergarten introduced me to finger painting and using my imagination w/o the help of a computer; and, traveled West and other long trips with my parents in the 50's with NO seatbelts. Also, NO TV, DVD, etc.--enjoyed learning by visiting historic sights, Nat'l. Parks, and well, you know, we made our own entertainment. And, I have survived all. Safety nowadays is a very important measure to take--as the world has changed so much--and, in my opinion, not necessarily for the better. However, as much as I detest so much of what is going on--I guess the only thing we can do is accept it, whether we like it or note. May 2017 bring peace to all.


----------



## AnnaN63 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

